# anxiety?



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Recently every time I need to leave my house, I end up getting sick to my stomach (D) or nauseous to the point where I'm terrified to leave. I haven't left my house for an extended period of time in longer than I can remember. This means I've missed TONS of school, have be "ignoring" most of my friends, and for the most part living like a hermit. I'm pretty sure that most of the reason why I refuse to leave is due to anxiety, and I'd like to get on meds for it. What are the most effective anti-anxiety meds? What are their side effects? Can I get the perscription from my physician or do I have to see a psychiatrist and be diagnosed by them? If yall could please respond, I'd really appreciate it, I'm so sick of living like a hermit!! Thanks and take care







Lindsay


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

You're situation is one shared by many. I found that a combination of cognitive therapy and low dose Buspar (Buspirone) got things under control for me. Buspar is effective for most people with Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD), plus it is a very mild anti depressant. I have virtually no side effects from it except for a very small amount of drowsiness after taking it...and that passes after a short time. Get control of your fears and face the anxiety down before it gets any stronger.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

i'd never recommend going on medicine for anxiety (although that's just me) i've been on several different types and they work, they do relax you but make you so out of it, you might as well be asleep. The only way i find to cope with anxiety is to learn to talk yourself out of it (which is hard and annoying as hell) and distract yourself very quickly. It worked for me most of the time (i spend most of my life doing it) except when i am really tired and run down and just cant be bothered trying to cope. It's a lot more work than taking drugs, but in my opinion, better thsn being so doped up you just sit there and smile.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I take xanax for my anxiety and it does help although i still dont like going out so much. But it doesnt dope me out unless i take too much. i find i have no fun when i have to talk myself out of the anxiety because all i am doing is sitting there constantly reminding my self that its okay and that i can leave whenever i want to (i feel better knowing i am not trapped)so i basically go out and have very little fun and find i would have had more fun had i stayed home (even if it is a gathering i want to go to the anxiety just takes over) so if i take my xanax before i go i can have a little fun, it is not fool proof and i do not feel completely relieved of the anxiety but much better than without. I have been unable to take any of the antidepressants the doc has given me, xanax has been the only thing to help and i hope one day i will need nothing to be normal again. Sometimes the meds make it easier.Jenkins


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I take .25mg of Xanax morning and bedtime, along with Effexor XR an antin-anxiety/anti-depression med. I never feel dopey, tired or out of it. In fact, without the D and the anxiety, I have much more energy and interest in doing things. I also practice yoga and meditation and just try to slow myself down. But without the meds I would be back in the bathroom and miserable.Take care.


----------

